# Ct67-72's road to the record books



## ct67_72 (Mar 14, 2012)

I figured I would satrt a log for anyone interested. I am getting ready for a meet coming up in July. I am bench only for the time being and am looking to break the state record of 635. I have a little way to go but im confident that I can do it in the next year. 
This next meet will be the stepping stone from the last meet, to breaking the record.
The last meet i did well. I took 500 as a second lift and nailed it. Took 515 and had the spotters take it. I was confident in the weight, but I had enough for the day. That was my goal. 
I had hit 525 in the gym.
Heres some training leading up to the meet
600 off a 4 boart






here is the 515. With my good friend Tom Oconnor, "The Anabolic Doc" side spotting






Im not going to go crazy logging my daily work, but I will focus on my bench sessions, as that is what is really going to matter. Unless anyone wants to see what I do during the week. 
I just got an order in to IPD, so it should be fun.


----------



## ct67_72 (Mar 18, 2012)

Bench day today.
warmup;
barx10
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x2
295x1
Used the slingshot today for my last sets.
315x3
335x2
345x1

I did not do any assistance work today as I had some things to do. 
Also my meet in July got cancelled so I have to figure out what to do now. I have 60 50mg dbol coming and Test E. Im not going to want to wait once its here


----------



## ct67_72 (Mar 26, 2012)

This sundays workout went pretty well. 

barx10
135x10

went to reverse bands in the power rack, hanging black bands. 
245x5
335x5
385x3
425x1, needed a touch of help at lockout.
took 425 again, missed.
385x3 closer grip
335x6 closer grip

I didnt do any accy work as I had some side work to do at home, but overall it was a good day. Next week should be a shirt week.


----------



## ct67_72 (Apr 1, 2012)

Good workout today. Feeling pretty good.

135x8
225x5
250x3
275x2
295x1
315x1
315x1

went to floor press. Legs out straight.

135x5
225x5
275x3
295x2
315x1

tricep pressdowns
5 sets 70lbs of plates on our machine.


----------



## ct67_72 (Apr 10, 2012)

this sundays workout
barx10
135x8
225x5
275x3
315x2
335 close to 1.

put on the slingshot and went 365x3

floor press
135x8
225x5
315x1

tricep pressdowns.


----------



## ct67_72 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good bench day, getting used to a new shirt. VERY tight. Triple ply super phenom, size 52. Im currently 250lbs.

warmup with bar
135x10
225x5
275x3
315x2
added 3 board here and stuck with it until the end of my workout.
365x1
405x1
got in shirt here
455x1. had a very hard time getting down to the board. i did, but it took some time.
495x1. much faster coming down, but still pretty hard to touch. very fast going up though
585x1. felt good coming down, not as fast as id hoped, but it touched easier than the last. I took a big jump because I knew 545 wasnt going to feel any different than the 495. Came up good to lockout. 
I shut it down after this. I was going to take 635, but I was pretty beat up.


----------



## ct67_72 (Apr 22, 2012)

Had a good day today, got to see one of my old training partners who is a fantastic coach and helped me a lot today. I was having a hard time touching so we revamped my routine today and got down to a 1 board with reasonable weight so Im very happy
barx10
225x5
275x3
315x1
365x1 3 board
405x1 4 board
got in shirt
495x1 3 board
585x1 3 board
545x1 2 board
545 down to a 1 board but lost it on the bottom. 

http://youtu.be/UW1WpkoMrCY


----------



## ct67_72 (Apr 23, 2012)

My friend and training partner gave me a new routine. Im going to put it here for reference for myself also of the next 12 weeks leading up to the meet.
A training session with triples in the shirt should be as follows;
Week 1: deload
Week 2: 440 x 3
Week 3: 460 x 3
Week 4: deload
Week 5: 480 x 2
Week 6: 500 x 2
Week 7: deload
Week 8: 520 x 1
Week 9: 540 x 1
Week 10: 560 x 1
Week 11: deload
Week 12: compete

Depending on how the training cycle goes and whether or not you listen to your body when you feel beat up.
Deload consists of the same amount of volume or more with 50% weights for reps of 10. Example your normal raw bench is 400 lbs. your Deload should be 200 lbs. sets of 10, 4-5 sets. 
The key to any training cycle is to listen to your body, I don't mean take a day off. In fact that is probably the worst thing you could do. Just go to the gym and out some work in.
Increase your conditioning by using a stop watch and resting 60-90 seconds between sets on all of your assistance movements.
Hope this helps!!!

We had to modify some because we arent really 12 weeks out, the comp is on the 12th week, and I cant lift this weekend, so it would have been 3 weeks in the shirt and one out, first block of 3 weeks, triples, second block, doubles, third singles. So I shortened it some and got in an extra deload week.
If things go well my last work set will be my opener (560). This will all go on feel. I hope its good because Id love to hit that number, and if Im comfortable with the number for an opener, i should be able to hit 600-605, which will rank me top 50 overall in the 242's


----------



## njd84 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey nice to see another Pl'er on this board will be checking in on this.  You lift with UPC?


----------



## ct67_72 (Apr 23, 2012)

Not directly, but I know all of the guys, they come to train with us every once in a while.


----------



## ct67_72 (May 8, 2012)

I have had some things going on and training has been a little messed up, benched today raw after missing sunday.
barx10
135x10
225x5
275x3
315x2
325x2
340x1
355 just needed a touch of help at my 2 board sticking point
405x1 3 board.

did rolling tricep extensions and pressdowns after this.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 9, 2012)

This is good stuff. You still trying for 600+ even though July got cancelled? 

Also, My buddy is a crossfit trainer, he's trying to get stronger now. He's following Wendlers 5/3/1, what are your thoughts on that program?


----------



## ct67_72 (May 9, 2012)

July isn't cancelled, the location got moved. To my friends place actually so were good. I don't think ill get 600, but I hope I at least get damn close. I can say that my raw strength is up a lot and I keep hitting Pr's so I'm pretty confident in something good happening.

Wendlers 5/3/1 is a good program, as long as you lift raw.


----------



## ct67_72 (May 13, 2012)

had to cut today short for an emergency. Im going to get back in the gym wednesday and get in the shirt again.
This is what I did do today anyway
barx10
135x8
225x5
275x2
315x1
405x1 4 board
got in the shirt
460x3 no boards, just working the weight down. I would ideally have done 3-5 sets with this but I had to go. I plan on taking the same warmup and 3-5 sets of 460x3 wednesday.
That should get me back on track


----------



## ct67_72 (May 16, 2012)

Got back in last night to get some work in after having to cut it short sunday.
135x10
225x5
275x2
315x2
335x2
355x1 just needed a touch at my sticking point, about a 3 board
405x1 4 board
460x3 in shirt, just working it down
495x1 did not touch.
Shut it down. pretty beat up, but a good day none the less


----------



## ct67_72 (May 29, 2012)

Last week was a "deload" week for me. Or supposed to be anyway. I lifted in a charity event and ended up benching 350.
Figured it wasnt really worth posting. 
I was however back in today for what turned out to be a great session.
warm up
barx10
135x5
225x3
275x3
315x1
365x1 3 board
405x1 4 board.
Got into shirt
480x2. about an inch from touching on the second. Both good presses.
So I deceded to take some more weight and make sure to touch to see where I stand.
545x1. Got it down pretty good, no real problem to touch. Press was good. Got back on me a bit in the middle, but I got it back and locked out. 
This is a pr for me. It was good to take to see where I stand with the weight. I think I have a little more in me. But on the bright side, I still have a month and a half to get stronger, which I plan to do


----------



## ct67_72 (Jun 10, 2012)

Good day today. Did reverse bands. Green bands from the rack.
225x10
315x5
405x3
455x2
495 needed a touch from the bottom and pressed it.
495 again, stalled then pressed it through.

Floor press
225x3
Added 2 20lb chains per side
225x3
275x1


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 10, 2012)

i love pl

but i have a question

what is your raw max and ur shirted max???


----------



## ct67_72 (Jun 10, 2012)

Raw max is around 350-365, shirt max is probably 550-565


----------



## ct67_72 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have been slacking a bit. the last 2 weeks I had my head up my ass. Both training days I worked up to 545 and missed it.
Ill fill in last week but it looked a lot like the week before so Im not going to go crazy with 2 weeks ago.
barx10
135x10
225x5
275x2
315x1
365x1 4 board
405x1 4 board
got in shirt
495x1 close to touching
545 couldnt touch, kept bringing the bar down high. 
decided to take 570 to get it down and tweeked my wrist. so I shut it down. 
Not a great day.

So I lifted yesterday (Tuesday) because the Europa was this weekend and no one was at the gym Sunday. So heres how that went.

barx10
135x5
225x3
275x3
315x2
405x1 5 board
455x1 5 board
got in shirt
495x1 2 board
515 touched and pressed strong. This is going to be my opener. Im very confident in handling this so it should be an easy opener to start my day.
Assuming 515 goes as it should, Ill jump to 545 and take my third depending on how that goes.


----------



## ct67_72 (Feb 4, 2020)

Im reviving this post from the dead. 
Shortly after the meet I had been getting ready for, I took what I thought would be a short break, which turned into a few months, then a few years. 
For the last maybe 2 years Ive been back in the gym, and the last year semi-seriously. One of my friends who I bench with talked me into doing another meet which will be coming up in April. 
I am on a 12 week routine based on my one rep max of 380. 

Ill start the log at last Sunday. 

warmups to 315
350x1 paused
3x5 315

Floor press with chains. IDK how much, but a lot. 
135+chains for 10
185+ chains for 8
225+ chains for 7 paused at the bottom.

I was going to do this meet raw, which would be my first raw meet ever but Im not sure I will. I believe I can break the submaster record in multiply. The raw record is 420, which Im not sure about but if I think I can get close I may go for.


----------

